# 13.0 pkg bootstrap not working



## sp55aa (Apr 21, 2021)

pkg bootstrap stucks forever.




network is fine and I can manually fetch pkg.txz and ./usr/local/sbin/pkg install pkg, it works. but pkg bootstrap still broken

13.0 RELEASE, amd64 in virtualbox


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2021)

sp55aa said:


> I can manually fetch pkg.txz and ./usr/local/sbin/pkg install pkg, it works. but pkg bootstrap still broken


That's odd because `pkg bootstrap` actually uses the same fetch(3) library as the fetch(1) executable.


----------



## sp55aa (Apr 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That's odd because `pkg bootstrap` actually uses the same fetch(3) library as the fetch(1) executable.


looks like my FreeBSD in virtual box need proxy, strange.
another FreeBSD in real machine bootstrap works


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2021)

sp55aa said:


> 13.0 RELEASE, amd64 in virtualbox


I see you're using the emulated Intel PRO/1000 interfaces, you can set this to paravirtualized, that will give you a vtnet(4) interface in FreeBSD. That should perform much better.


----------

